# Advice please as salary will not last our family till end of month.



## aerobubbles (2 Aug 2012)

Hi all, got paid yesterday and today after all the direct debits coming out i now have 800€ till the end of this month to live on thats me, husband and our child.  When i say to live on i the ESB bill will be coming before the next pay check.  I might need to get heating oil.  I will have to travel to and from work so petrol.  I have a credit union loan paying back 65 a week.  

I just dont know if its going to stretch.  We already shop in Aldi havent been near a clothes shop (and i really need to get a few bits for our son) in i cant remember.  WE dong drink or socialise we dont smoke.  My partner isnt entitled to any sw because of my huge wage (seriously) i am so sick of just trying to make ends meet trying to survive while working my butt off.  

I just really need to know is there some secret to living on one wage?


----------



## pc7 (2 Aug 2012)

Hi if you take a look at the key post (1st one) on this page and it outlines the best way to ask questions like this. If you can outline your incomings/outgoings it will mean you will get much better tips/advice as we can see the details.


----------

